# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Gags rutinados de Magia infantil con o sin ayudante

## magosiul@hotmail.com

Hola  a Todos:

Abro este tema porque personalmente yo tengo ayudante en mis presentaciones , asi que pense compartir derrepente los  gags que uso con otros magos que tambien tengan ayudante, pero a la misma vez tambien los que no tengan ayudante seguro tendran gags de infantil que podran compartir imagino, ademas que todo mago sabe que los gags siempre son algo importante y que mejora un poco la presentacion de efectos en lo que respecta a magia infantil, por esto he creado este tema y como su creador empezare compartiendo un gag  (rutinado , es decir con una rutina entera)con ayudante y otro sin ayudante :


con ayudante:

Al momento de la entrada al show ( este gag es de dos magos peruanos : defma  y Vil-x)
mi ayudante sale y comienza a hablar con los niños de la magia y les dice que ha venido un mago muy maravilloso , muy fantasioso , ehhh muy maravilloso,y hace como que se queda sin palabras ,  entonces saca de su bolsillo un diccionario de sinonimos chico (puede ser una libreta,y al sacar el diccionario saca como mal ocultos dos pañuelos mal ocultos en su mano y los mantiene ahi) entonces busca la palabra maravilloso y lee: a ver sinonimo de maravilloso: fantasioso  :shock:  plop entonces se queda como que decepcionado , pero se da cuenta que dice continua en la sgte pag , y al voltear la hoja cae una lista hasta el suelo llena de sinonimos y contento los empieza a leer , al ver que la gente se rie de esto , entonces decide parar de leerlos , y guarda el diccionario como sea , en la maleta o cualquier lado y dice: bueno para resumen voy a presentar a este mago, !!Con ustedes el mago.. HITCH!! (el tiene el nombre de hitch en su polo con un papel puesto con un imperdible o un gancho) entonces yo hago como que estoy entrando y al decir hitch me vuelvo a esconder , entonces hitch comenta que esta aprendiendo magia , y grita MUSICA MAESTRO!! y suena una canción  y la empieza a bailar de forma ridicula ,  y se dispone a aparecer uno de los pañuelos mal escondidos,( los niños le dicen ya lo tenia!!, pero el sigue) entonces hace como una desaparicion de pañuelo y hace un mal empalme , y hace su reaparicion , luego hace supuestamente cambio de pañuelo rojo a verde( de los dos pañuelos obviamente uno es rojo y otro verde) y al mostrar el verde transformado se le cae el rojo y lo patea con cara de "disimulado" y sonriente en eso la cancion cambia y entro yo y hago exactamente lo mismo que el hizo , pero de forma real  (fp ) y mientras actuo desde atras me va molestando , pero al final al ver que desaparece el pañuelo y que realmente se transforma se queda boquiaberto.

NOTA: 
Es muy probable que mientras se hace la actuación bamba los niños molesten pero el debe seguir actuando , y cuando tu lleges y pare tu musica probablemente lo acusaran , yo en mi caso lo encaro frente a los niños y le digo que le hare el castigo de la 
"horca" , todos creen que lo ahorcare, pero traigo un muñequito de ballena y explico que esta es mi orca y les enseño a los niños el valor de perdonar y termino diciendo : Agradece que te has salvado de la orca... y muestro el muñeco de peluche  terrorificamente y mi ayudante va  corriendo atras del biombo y continuamos el show


bueno espero les guste les estare enviando el otro gag en los sgtes dias

Magisiulisticos saludos a todos.

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

Hola , aca les tengo el gag que prometi les enviaria , el cual uso cuando voy solo a una presentación , espero les guste aca les va:
Entro al escenario con una bolsa de plastico de color, y digo que voy a enseñarles a todos los niños  a hacer un efecto de magia , entonces saco de la bolsa dos pañuelos , uno rojo y uno verde del mismo tamaño, y muestro los dos pañuelos , y los doy a examinar, y digo que si los meto a la bolsa y hago unos "pases magicos" el rojo se vuelve verde y el verde se vuelve rojo, (aca todos se rien por lo absurdo del truco) entonces digo: bueno ahora se los enseño, en realidad se usan dos duplicados( lo dices como si estuvieses revelando algo que nadie se imaginaria ) y sacas los dos duplicados y mantienes los cuatro pañuelos en la mano, y para terminar concluyes diciendo con voz de absurdo: Y por esto me pagan!!.

NOTA: para que el gag resulte y saque las risas que uno espera  se debe interpretar bien y ser muy gestual al decir las cosas , al momento de revelar lo del duplicado , decirlo como que no existe otra forma de hacerlo y que ese es el " gran secreto" (claro que el publico sabe que lo puedes hacer simplemente mostrando los mismos)y en la frase final decirlo como algo absurdo (ojo que no burlandose del publico, si no como refiriendose a todos los que te han contratado alguna vez, y al decirlo no señalar a nadie si no poner las manos con un gesto absurdo las dos mostrando las palmas a una altura un poco mas alta de la cintura.

2) Otro gag que utilizo cuando estoy solo,es tener un reloj escondido en el bolsillo y despuer de haber hecho cualquier juego a un papa sin reloj junto con su hijo ( ustedes eligen cualquiera de sus juegos preferidos) cuando terminas el juego les dices: muchas gracias, pueden irse a sus asientos por ejemplo , y mientras se estan retirando , sacas el reloj de tu bolsillo y lo muestras y dices con voz de "no te lo esperabas" al papá  , "creo que te olvidas de algo", entonces todos creen que le sacaste el reloj sin que se de cuenta , pero en seguida exclamas: ah no, es el mio , pero que tonto fui , soy tan bueno que ni yo mismo me di cuenta!, entonces todos se empezaran a reir , y te retiras como con un gesto de "ay ya bueno pues,que se le va a hacer ,"


espero que les guste , y les sirva a todos los magos que los lean, espero que manden respuestas y que podamos asi tener una surtida lista de gags de donde cada uno podramos sacar estos para mejorar nuestras rutinas en cuanto magia infantil.

Cordialmente , Magisiulisticos Saludos a todos

Mago Siul

----------


## marioland

Hey me gustaron tus gags!

Soy Capy un payaso y hace un tiempo he comensado a incluir magia en mi show tus gags me van a servir mucho.

te lo agradesco!

----------


## elmagopi

Este gag que voy a comentar ahora lo aprendí del mago que ganó el primer premio de magia infantil en el nacional 2004, en Zaragoza.


1) Sacas al niño (normalmente chico, pero creo que también podría hacerse con una niña) y lo pones a tu izquierda, de tal modo, que el codo derecho del niño queda a la altura de la mano izquierda del mago. Coges su codo derecho con tu mano izquierda y le estrechas la mano, pero no le sueltas el codo. Sigues hablando (tú, mago) y como le sujetas el brazo, pues se lo levantas como si te estuviera dando la mano nuevamente. Y le dices: Vale, muchas gracias por darme la mano. Se la das, le sueltas la mano, y otra vez le levantas el brazo como si te estuviera dando la mano nuevamente. Esto se hace unas 3 ó 4 veces y queda un gag muy bonito para niños, bastante divertido por lo menos.


2) Otro muy chulo y muy muy divertido para niños es, sacar a un niño y una niña al escenario. Uno a cada lado y el mago en el medio. Se hace un juego participativo. Se utiliza el racoon (mapache de peluche que bien manejado da la sensación de ser real, para el que no lo sepa eso es) que se come un trozo de hoja de periódico y los agujeros forman cuatro rombos (carta escogida). ¿Para qué el niño y la niña? Muy sencillo. Principalmente para que sea más participativo; y después puede ser para que el niño coja la carta y la niña sujete el cucurucho de papel que comerá el racoon. Eso va a gusto del artista. Bueno, todo esto es una idea para el gag final, que trata de hacer una flor con globos y se la damos al CHICO. Hacemos un corazón con un loro, tucán, paloma, etc y se lo damos a la niña. Y acto seguido decimos: "El le dará una flor. Ella le dará su corazón. Y luego se darán un beso". Os puedo asegurar y os doy mi palabra, que bien dicho (tono de voz, etc.) los niños se parten de risa. De 20 veces que lo he visto, los niños se rieron 25. Para la mentalidad infantil es algo que que hace pensar: Mira qué pringaos (es sólo una forma de hablar) que se tienen que dar un beso, y por eso, se ríen.


Espero no habe sido tostón, jeje, ya que los gag's que he expuesto (y que me se muchos más, ya los iré poniendo, según vaya avanzando el tema) son muy divertidos. Y los niños sólo quieren divertirse.


Un saludo.

----------


## Mago_sanchex

wow que bueno la verdad muy interesante, muy ingeniosos tambien.. me gustaria usar el del reloj en el bolsillo que me gusto mucho...

muy divertido para usarse en magia infantil...


saludos..

----------


## Maguician

:117:  Los puedo usar en mi proximo espectáculo?? :117:

----------


## lalogmagic

El fin de semana en una fiesta infantil estuvo un payaso que hizo un poquitito de magia, y cuando iba a hacer un juego, les dijo:

_"Me ayudan con las palabras mágicas?_
*siiiii.*
_Repitan después de mí_
_yacamamaca..._
*yacamamaca*
_yequememeque..._
*yequememeque*
_yiquimimiqui..._
*yiquimimiqui*
_que sigue..._
_yocomomo... jajajajaja"_

Lo comparto porque me hizo mucha gracia, tanto niños como adultos reímos mucho, no puedo autorizar a usarlo porque no es mío y tampoco sé si sea de este payaso o no, pero pues ahi se los dejo.

Saludos.

----------


## necrosis

No sé si lo utilizarian en magia infantil, pero lo comparto, yo utilizo uno cuando estoy haciendo magia con mi mesita en la calle, es un efecto con cartas al estilo de mentalismo,con un adulto, diciendo que voy a transmitirle un pensamiento en el cual el se verá forzado a escojer la carta que yo quiero, le toco el hombro al participante y levantando las cejas al estilo conquistador y colocando la cara de galan, le pregunto si sintió algo, (mantengo en todo momento el rostro de ganador) a lo que responde que nada, que no sintio nada, empiezan las risas, y digo para mi, asegurandome que todos escuchen, "siempre me pasa lo mismo, nunca sienten nada...." todo depende del publico, pues si es una mujer, puedes decir que tu esposa te reclama lo mismo, si es una hombre puedes apelar que a los magos todos los encuentran sexis, no sé, se impovisa un poco siendo cuidadoso con el lenguaje, se logra mucha risa.

----------

